# Just wanted to say Hi



## ronnie (Jan 24, 2002)

:bounce: 

This has been some kind of week for me getting ready for our dinner. It looks like we mite have the money we Need for our compeition trip to Chicogo. We go on March 8, 2002. We will be going to one more after this one.
That one will be in April, I really love going to them because we get to meet so many diffiernt people. I am get ready for next fall, I hope I get a better spot on the team.
I have been working for a long time for just the spot I have now,But I would like to be one of the people making the dish for compeition. I have been very happy to be on the team, But I would really love to be the big part of it. Being the alternate was the best thing I could do for myself. So that I could see first hand what they wanted from the other team members.
I almost feed of the compeition because you see so many diffiernt peoples way of doing things. And everyone works to be diffiernt in their own way its just great.
Ronnie


----------



## marmalady (Apr 19, 2001)

Hi, Ronnie, and congrats on making the team, even as an alternate! I hope what I'm about to say won't sound condesending - it's absolutely not meant to be! Just some perspective, maybe.

As a martial artist, beginning students are taught the basics, both by going through the movements, and by watching the more senior students. They then begin to actually work out with the senior students, but only after a period of time has passed. 
There are lots of stories (some folklore, but lots more true!!) of want-to-be students in Japan going to the home of a master instructor, sitting on his steps for days and weeks, and only then being invited in to the school to sweep the mats! The instructors are testing their 'mettle'. 

In traditional Japan, when a person wants to study to be sushi chef, he attends the classes and only watches, and maybe, after a year or so, he will be trusted enough to wash the rice! Then maybe the next year, to cook the rice; and so on.

Maybe that's all a little drastic, but I hope you get my gentle point! Go to your competition with your eyes, your ears, your nose, your mouth, your hands, and your very heart and soul open, to learn and watch; it will only make you better in the long run!

---------Patience, young Matawan!! And good luck!


----------

